# I am feeding my Crystal Red Shrimps frozen spinach



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I boiled 5 spinach leaves, froze them, crushed them and feed them to my shrimps twice a week.

I don't want to boil few spinach leaves all the time. 

Do you think there is still nutrition in it?

Thanks


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

from what ive seen boiling removes almost all nutriton.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

You should just blanch them a bit and and try to put no more than two small leaves in at a time so you dont pollute your water.They also love other leafy greens like bok choy leaves. I always give my guys the fresh ones.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience freezing softens them up enough to allow the shrimp to eat them, so no need to blanche.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting I think I'll try this too!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> In my experience freezing softens them up enough to allow the shrimp to eat them, so no need to blanche.


Great! As long as there is still nutrients in the leaves.


----------

